# BeaSDie's Mantra of the Week



## Mjölnir (Mar 8, 2021)

[Click here to go to this week's BMW]

_"Blessed are the disciples of the yea *free BeaSD*, for they have zfs(8) on root, native dataset encryption, and a parallelized rc.d(8)-init(8) system written in POSIX sh(1)ell."_

Let's praise the yea *free BeaSD* & them contributors, commiters, ports(7) maintainers and unitrunker .
Amen.

yea ≈ truly; _“yes, thus, so"_  ·  Amen ≅ _"it is true", "let it be so"_; used colloquially, to express strong agreement.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 8, 2021)

Mjölnir said:


> _"Blessed are the disciples of the yea free BeaSD, for they have zfs(8) on root, native dataset encryption, and a parallelized rc.d(8)-init(8) system written in POSIX sh(1)ell."_
> 
> Let's praise the yea free BeaSD & them contributors, commiters, ports(7) maintainers and unitrunker.
> Amen.


Praise and Prayer?

I'm [url="https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/soldiex-website.66277/#post-391044The Red Devils Advocate[/url], Father to my own Demon Daughter Demonica. Made peace with and invited back my own personal Demon pox, who is the real brains of the outfit and taught me Alliteration.I don't tell to do anything and acts of his own accord s he sees fit to protect me.

Chained down for 2 decades inside me, once I got a few p letter words out in a sentence he saw his chance, broke free at this moment and I welcomed him back in to stay:

"It provided penitent information regarding the platform I was using, the OS, browser and posed the potential prospect of purposing this puter to purging previous practices pertaining to pesky passwords pestering me persistently when purchasing products purely for pleasurable purposes."

phrase phenom pox possessed

I'm Illustriously illuminated Incubus izezi infamously Independent Infernal and irrefutable Devotee of the Daemon Clan Beastie. One day I hope to become Son of Beastie and my royal lineage established, but am not a lowly Disciple. The only thing I sing the praises of is Beasties Tux Tartare...

His proficiency as penguin saucier pure Sorcery, poissonnier status power to serve penguin pastries penned in poem personally and potager paramount perfection penguin eggdrop soup some said soul swapping savory.


----------



## Mjölnir (Mar 8, 2021)

Trihexagonal, you're among the very few persons I accept to take the role of a priest to me.

And that is despite us having different insight on how to screw up a computer system by ignoring well known mathematical facts about graph theory, i.e. handling dependency graphs in an imperfect environment (self-called ports-mgmt/portmaster tries anyway...).  It's about that I'm simply in need to read such posts like your's above daily, to sustain mental health to the most best degree possible in these modern times.

Now that I know that this is the month to celebrate the gift to mankind of your arrival on planet earth, I'll explicitely include you in the next week's "prayer" following after BeaSDie's mantra.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 8, 2021)

Mjölnir said:


> It's about that I'm simply in need to read such posts like yours above daily, to sustain mental health to the most best degree possible in these modern times.
> 
> Now that I know that this is the month to celebrate the gift to mankind of your arrival on planet earth, I'll explicitely include you in the next week's prayer following after BeaSDie's mantra.


Yes. my Psychiatrist told me twice "You're healthy" and we've known each other for 14 years. I trust in him to the length, beyond my Family, that I put my future in his hands. We talk shop and I talk about using Behavior Mod for laughs, my word is my Bond in his eyes (and mine). I credit him with saving my life and as my being my Superior. He handed me a script once and his prescription read "Go to Church", which I liked.

So I went to Church and stole a tall-as-me, skinny, Ebony Empress Christian girl from her Husband, in Church, during the Service by pouring her  glass of Ocean Spray Mango juice and a few polite wird during lunch break. 

After the Service restarted I looked up and there she was standing right beside me and her Hubby was on the other side of and had her by the hand trying to pulll her back to their seat and _she was resisting_. I thought "Thank you, Lord". Then they gave a sermon on stealing a mans wife and I thought "They're talking about me!" My Infamy knows no bounds.

He is a Psychiatrist and I'm just a Psycho Psychologist, Manipulative Bastard with a Morally Ambiguous Doctorate and Master of Xanatos Speed Chess.

I'm a Qualified Mental Retardation Professional, or QMRP, or Q for short as it's known in the circles. The local Mental Health Facility, where I had to lower myself to enroll in so I could get a Case Mamagers a last resort to get a ride to the hospital, is ran by a Qualified Mental Health Professional. or QMHP, or a Q.

The first time I spoke with their Q spoke by phone, within 1 minute of speaking to him I pinned the Case Manager and him down on Falsification of Documentation and brought into question if he had been billing the State as a Service Provider for Services I hadn't received. 

It's just that easy for me. I'm not Star Trek level Q but as far above him as a Star Trek level Q is to me. The rest weren't even reliable taxi drivers and I could read them like words on a page, which made them uneasy. So I quit them and laid a guilt trip on my Brother-In-Law so he take me.



Mjölnir said:


> Trihexagonal, you're among the very few persons I accept to take the role of a priest to me.



I'm a Killer.
I'm a  Clown.
I'm a Priest that's
Gone to town.

Alice Cooper - Desperado

I need all the Prayers I can get. Now, if possible, please.


----------



## Mjölnir (Mar 8, 2021)

Trihexagonal said:


> Yes. my Psychiatrist told me twice "You're healthy" and we've known each other for 14 years.


I'm very confident you are.  OTT, keep in mind that we western people live in a weird culture, where commonly accepted moral cornerstones are regularly contrasted by experiences of everyday life.  Thus IMHO most "ordinary, normal" are mentally ill, but those who're not are declared to be.  Besides that: in ancient cultures, as well as in today's tribal (native, "stoneage" people) cultures, those with real mental issues are seen as holy and enlightened.  Sometimes, they take the role of a shaman.


Trihexagonal said:


> I need all the Prayers I can get. Now, if possible, please.


No, please be patient.  I decided not to post a new mantra more often than weekly, to keep the gracious audience tense.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 8, 2021)

Mjölnir said:


> commonly accepted moral cornerstones are regularly contrasted by experiences of everyday life.


My corollary to that is, all the things one sees on the internet and television "news" are regularly contrasted by experiences of everyday life.


----------



## Mjölnir (Mar 8, 2021)

drhowarddrfine said:


> My corollary to that is, all the things one sees on the internet and television "news" are regularly contrasted by experiences of everyday life.


I'm wondering whether it is a coincidence that you and Trihexagonal are both living in the same city.  Did you ever meet to have a drink & smalltalk about the BeaSD & the universe & how it all fits together?


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 9, 2021)

Who decides what is "normal"? I think we're headed for Orwellian Oblivion.

The Ministry of Love, Thought Police already exist, Thought Crime has come of age and people "need to be de-programmed to regain their sanity".

Yes, Sir. Room 101, right this way, Sir. A Programmer will be with you shortly.

The Ministry of Truth can be seen nightly on certain cable news channels propagandizing.

The Honorable drhowarddfine is a retired businessman who ran a multi-million dollar web design company before selling it at a huge profit margin. He now travels by Polaris submarine to the Antarctic poaching penguin with powerful pellet pistols in keeping The Tasty Tux, newly located at the top of the Arch and our joint business venture, in stock to maintain our St. Louis Power to Serve Penguin Pride.


----------



## Mjölnir (Mar 9, 2021)

Trihexagonal said:


> Who decides what is "normal"?


I take the freedom to do so 


Trihexagonal said:


> I think we're headed for Orwellian Oblivion.


May I kindly ask for your generous permission to respectfully express my agreement, priesterman?


Trihexagonal said:


> The Ministry of Love, [...]


The former "Ministry of Relaxation" (_"Ministerium für Entspannung"_), now _"Zukunft"_ ("Future"), a very cozy place consisting of so-called "off-movie" open-air cinema, bar/pub, and club/concert location, is right around the corner where I live.  It's one of my favourite places throughout spring-fall.  Should you and/or DrJekyllDrHide ever come to Berlin, please don't miss your opportunity to do me a favour and let me invite you both there for having a drink or two.  If only this fsck(8)'ing pandemic allows for.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 9, 2021)

Actually, Trihexagonal lives in Hannibal and I'm in St. Louis. I've thought about driving up and visiting but it's a bit of a trip and I am positive he and Sam Clemens will will give me the whitewash routine.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 9, 2021)

Yes, I'm actually todays Tom Sawyer spoken of by Rush.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 9, 2021)

Written by Walt Disney. Edited by Walter Cronkite. Presented by Brad Pitt.


----------



## Snurg (Mar 9, 2021)

Trihexagonal said:


> ...The Tasty Tux ...


Aww I got hungry


----------



## Mjölnir (Mar 9, 2021)

drhowarddrfine said:


> Actually, Trihexagonal lives in Hannibal and I'm in St. Louis. I've thought about driving up and visiting but it's a bit of a trip


Ah I see, at least ~2 h by car.  Actually didn't know you're nearer to the Great Lakes than to the Gulf...  Man that river is huge & long!


drhowarddrfine said:


> and I am positive he and Sam Clemens will will give me the whitewash routine.


My english is not so 100%.  Whitewash routine ≅ to find an excuse not to come to a tryst?  Sometimes even worse: very short before the appointment... i.e. you're 5 min. before Hannibal & get a phone call: _"Sorry, uh, äh, ...my sister's hubby his dog has diarrhea..."_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 9, 2021)

drhowarddrfine said:


> Written by Walt Disney. Edited by Walter Cronkite. Presented by Brad Pitt.


He's seen my picture and still recovering from shock. And everyone wishes they had my License plates.



Snurg said:


> Aww I got hungry


We have carry-out and delivery in St. Louis County.



Mjölnir said:


> Whitewash routine ≅ to find an excuse not to come to a tryst?  Sometimes even worse: very short before the appointment... i.e. your're 5 min. before Hannibal & get a phone call: "Sorry, uh, äh, ...my sister's hubby his dog has diarrhea..."



whitewash routine = tom foolery, give him the business, play tricks


----------



## Mjölnir (Mar 9, 2021)

Trihexagonal said:


> He's seen my picture and still recovering from shock. And everyone wishes they had my License plates.


Link please.  I'm forward looking to see humourous stuff.  Did I see it already, but forgot?


Trihexagonal said:


> whitewash routine = tom foolery, give him the business, play tricks


Ah, thx, now I found that term in one word: _tomfoolery_ ≅ jest.  No, you wouldn't do that, won't you?  Your're a candid person.  Besides that, beeing a retired successful businessman, drhowarddrfine wouldn't let you bamboozle him, since he likely knows more tricks than you & me together.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 9, 2021)

Mjölnir Samuel Clemens, aka Mark Twain, born and raised in Hannibal, Missouri. Wrote Huck Finn and Tom Sawyer where the young fella tricked his friends into whitewashing a fence that he was supposed to do. The other names I dropped are also famous Missouri born and/or raised.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 9, 2021)

Mjölnir said:


> Actually didn't know your're nearer to the Great Lakes than to the Gulf... Man that river is huge & long!


I always cringe when people who don't know their geography ask why I don't have a Southern accent.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 10, 2021)

Mjölnir said:


> Link please.  I'm forward looking to see humourous stuff.  Did I see it already, but forgot?


 He wouldn't have forgotten how he cringed after seeing my picture if he'd seen it either.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 10, 2021)

I cringed.


----------



## Mjölnir (Mar 10, 2021)

drhowarddrfine said:


> I always cringe when people who don't know their geography ask why I don't have a Southern accent.


What a useful invention the script is - we can even understand native Texas folk through it!


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 10, 2021)

"I cringed."

There, there...it will be alright. I did it for the shock value but you will recover.

Just never have hair like mine.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 10, 2021)

My hair's gotten to where I need to make...adjustments. I part it higher and have it cut shorter. Saw the top of my head in a security camera a while back and was shocked at how thin it's gotten.

And at an age 39!


----------



## Alexander88207 (Mar 10, 2021)

Thank you Mjölnir for the two last choices. That made me smile.


----------



## Mjölnir (Mar 11, 2021)

Alexander88207 said:


> Thank you Mjölnir for the two last choices. That made me smile.


You're welcome.  But then why didn't you vote for one of the choices?  The numbers were identical before & after you chimed in here.  It's anonymous, please vote


----------



## vermaden (Mar 11, 2021)

Mjölnir said:


> [Click here to go to this week's BMoW]
> 
> (...)_and a parallelized rc.d(8)-init(8) system written in POSIX sh(1)ell."_


It was only in 14-CURRENT and unfortunately it has been reverted 






						src - FreeBSD source tree
					






					cgit.freebsd.org


----------



## Mjölnir (Mar 11, 2021)

vermaden said:


> It was only in 14-CURRENT and unfortunately it has been reverted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the fsck(8)?!  `egrep -i 'update.+current' /usr/local/etc/anacrontab|awk '{print $1}'` `3` (days)
Have to investigate this.  Do they try to fool me?  Didn't read todays mailing lists yet, and some of the recent _hackers_ mails seems to be missing... But maybe there is a discussion on <freebsd-current>?  I'll have a look.  The commit's comment says _"This is not ready yet for prime time"_.  So maybe it just needs some more time to mature, that's normal.  14-RELEASE has a long way to go, hopefully that's enough for it to get commited again.


----------



## bookwormep (Mar 11, 2021)

Okay, so teacher says: "Say BSD BSD BSD BSD BSD BSD over and over (sounds like Beastie) 
then, go sit in the corner with face to the wall."

Does this count as mantra of the week?


----------



## Mjölnir (Mar 11, 2021)

bookwormep said:


> Okay, so teacher guru says: _"Say BSD BSD BSD BSD BSD BSD over and over (sounds like Beastie), then go sit in the corner with face to the wall."_  Does this count as mantra of the week?


Short answer: No.  Long answer: open a thread titled: "*Does this count as BMW?*"  (make it boldface to get more attention) with a poll quoting your question.  Then wait patiently and come back in summer three month later.


----------



## a6h (Mar 12, 2021)

*Use Beastie, Because I Said So.*
-- 108\times/day

_May the sol burns thy daemon. benedicite soliculus._


----------



## Mjölnir (Mar 12, 2021)

vigole said:


> *Use Beastie, Because I Said So.*


108%  


vigole said:


> -- 108\times/day


Likely just by chance, but you found one of BeaSDie's magic numbers: `bc -e '0^0 * 1^1 * 2^2 * 3^3' -e quit` `108`


vigole said:


> _May the sol burns thy daemon._


BeaSDie doesn't care, because `man` sol(8): `No manual entry for sol`


vigole said:


> _ benedicite soliculus._


Please elaborate.  I'm not firm wit Latin.


----------



## a6h (Mar 12, 2021)

First thing first, I don't believe in anonymity, thus my vote was #1, i.e. now I'm a 28.6 percenter!
** _but I defend the right of being anonymous._



Mjölnir said:


> Likely just by chance, but you found one of BeaSDie's magic numbers: `bc -e '0^0 * 1^1 * 2^2 * 3^3' -e quit` `108`


No. Repeating mantra 108 times, is a Tantric tradition.

On your comment about sol, Latin, daemon etc:
* _soliculus _-> _sol_ -> sun.  i.e. light and fire.
* _sol_ refers to my user profile picture.
* _daemon_ refers to non-Beastie i.e. darkness.
* _benedicite == _praise.
=> The sol chose the beastie, and he will burn your daemons.


----------



## Mjölnir (Mar 14, 2021)

Some user wrote in a PM:


> Hi there, you have to explain to me the _"BeaSDie's Mantra of the Week"_ and how it works please
> I dont get it...I read it somethimes but fast.. ￼


You can only grasp the meaning of a BMW by driving it. `periodic daily` -- if that's not possible, `periodic weekly`. That will elevate your mind. Then, when the time is ripe, do `freebsd-update -r 20.3-RELEASE` on all your systems.


----------



## Argentum (Mar 14, 2021)

Mjölnir said:


> _"Blessed are the disciples of the yea *free BeaSD*, for they have zfs(8) on root, native dataset encryption, and a parallelized rc.d(8)-init(8) system written in POSIX sh(1)ell."_


The only problem with this poll is that it does not have reboot(8) option - some people chant the mantra only when writing `reboot`


----------



## Mjölnir (Mar 14, 2021)

Argentum said:


> The only problem with this poll is that it does not have reboot(8) option - some people chant the mantra only when writing `reboot`


Fixed.  Please vote.


----------



## Mjölnir (Mar 15, 2021)

_"Blessed are the disciples of the yea *free BeaSD*, for they have the __finest & (mostly) up-to-date documentation__, a friendly & active userbase helping to port the BeaSD to __different architectures & new hardware__, adopt to __more use cases__, and helping others by writing __excellent how-tos__."_

Let's praise the yea *free BeaSD* & them contributors, commiters, ports(7) maintainers and Trihexagonal (vicariously selected for his desktop-from-scratch howto & current events).
Amen.

yea ≈ truly; _“yes, thus, so"_ · Amen ≅ _"it is true", "let it be so"_; used colloquially, to express strong agreement.


----------



## Mjölnir (Mar 22, 2021)

Are you in the mood to write this week's BMW?  I'm lazy & today I have no fresh ideas...  If not, don't worry, I'll either find s/o else or just write one tomorrow.

_First in time, first in line! The early bird gets the worm! The winner takes it all!_  Winner's prize:

*Free* freebsd-update(8) to the brand new, bleeding edge FreeBSD 13-RC3!
*10-year free subscription* to all updates up to & including FreeBSD 20.4-RELEASE!
*5-year free subscription* to the ports(7) tree including *free download* of all pre-built packages!
*Lifetime free access* to all mailing list archives, past & futurous!
*Lifetime free access* to the FreeBSD Forums, past & futurous!


----------



## a6h (Mar 23, 2021)

_Let there be sh(1)-ine, on your wicked first line. you! csh(1) termers. The night is dark and full of w(1)_


----------



## gnath (Mar 23, 2021)

Please add "*Lifetime free access* to 'https://forums.freebsd.org' , past & futurous!"


----------



## Mjölnir (Mar 23, 2021)

Done.  How could I forget THAT?!


----------



## eternal_noob (Mar 23, 2021)

gnath said:


> "*Lifetime free access* to 'https://forums.freebsd.org' , past & futurous!"


It's not free as it sometimes costs ones sanity.


----------



## Mjölnir (Mar 29, 2021)

This week's BMW wrote itself... 

_"Blessed are the disciples of the yea *free BeaSD*, for they have the finest code quality & (mostly) well working code review facilities, and a friendly & active core team constantly helping developers to improve their personal soft skills."_

Let's praise the yea *free BeaSD* & them contributors, commiters, ports(7) maintainers and _Jason A. Donenfeld_ (vicariously selected for his kind participation in a 2-week hackathon & review & current events (more in this month's hackers archive: look for _WireGuard_)).
Amen.

yea ≈ truly; “yes, thus, so" · Amen ≅ "it is true", "let it be so"; used colloquially, to express strong agreement.


----------

